# Plz Help to buy a New PC



## manoprabhu77 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi,

I like to buy a PC soon, can any one help me on this 

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A:Mainly used for *Programming and Gaming*
2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: Yes
3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 50k Max
4. Planning to overclock? 
A: No
5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Win 7
6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 2
7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
A: *Not Need Already Having Acer 19 LCD*
8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 5
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A: Build my Assembler 
10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: Within 1 week
11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: May be for 2 to 3 yrs
12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: No Need Keyboard, Mouse, UPS, Monitor
13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Bangalore
14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: Looking for AMD based machines

I am looking for AMD based machines and my friend suggested me the following configurations. 

Can any one Plz tel me that this config is fine for me!!, I am in a big confusion

AMD Phenom II x6 1055T
Biostar TA890GXE 
Crosair 2X2GB RAM 
2X500 GB HDD Seagate
Zebronics 500W Platinum 
CoolerMaster Elite 310 Cabinet 


Expecting help on this. I am planning to buy by end of next week, if any other configurations is good let me know that also

Thanks in advance


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 18, 2010)

manoprabhu77 said:


> AMD Phenom II x6 1055T
> *Biostar TA890GXE *
> Crosair 2X2GB RAM
> 2X500 GB HDD Seagate
> ...



change these: 

1. get Gigabyte GA-MA880GM-UD2H or a MSI equivalent.
2. Don't ever think of going for Zebronics stuff. get Corsair CX400-VX450W (depends on the graphics card & upgrade you wish to do),
3. until & unless NZXT Gamma or CM Elite 430 not available, don't get the 310.

so total cost & rig:

AMD Phenom II x6 1055T ---> 10k
Biostar TA890GXE ---> Giagbyte GA-MA880GM-UD2H @ 4.5-5k
Crosair 2X2GB RAM ---> 4.5-5k
2X500 GB HDD Seagate ---> get one for now. @ 2k
Zebronics 500W Platinum ---> Corsair VX450W @ 3.7k
CoolerMaster Elite 310 Cabinet ---> 1.5k or Gamma @ 2.2k / 430 @ 2.7k

TOTAL: 26.2-28.4k. You still left with a whopping 21.6k at least. get HD5850 1Gb/GTX460 1Gb to satisfy your gaming needs.

if your UPS something like 550VA-600VA from a generic brand, get APC 800VA to be safe.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Sep 18, 2010)

Phenom II X4 955BE 3.2GHz @ 8k 

Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k

3 * 2GB DDR3 1333MHz GSkill or Kingston gamer kit @ 6-8k

Sapphire HD5870 1GB GDDR5 @ 22k

WD 1TB @ 3.5-4k

Corsair 450vx @4k

NZXT Gamma/m59 @2/3.5k

Total 54k.

^^^buy gamma, save money.
Bargain a lot..jus like buying vegetables.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 18, 2010)

VX450 is just about enough for this card, so to be on the safe side, get VX550. However, my suggestion would be this:

AMD Phenom II X6 1090t - 14.5k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H - 4.5k
2*2 GB Gskill 1333 Mhz - 5.4k
HD5850 - 16k
NZXT gamma - 2k/CM Elite 430 - 2.6k
WD Blue 500GB*2 - 3.8k
Corsair VX550w - 4.8k

Total - 51.6k

Can OC the proccy to 3.5 Ghz safely if you want and you have great performance in every department.

Check the compatibility of the motherboard once. I'm not too sure about that.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Sep 18, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> VX450 is just about enough for this card, so to be on the safe side, get VX550. However, my suggestion would be this:
> 
> AMD Phenom II X6 1090t - 14.5k
> Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H - 4.5k
> ...



Dont get mad or anything (start a flame war hehe.) but I disagree.
Programming can even be done on a dual core.
And asfor gaming, spending 14k on cpu is not right when compensating with something as important like graphics card.
.
The op, sadly, wont oc. But even if he does, ocing 955 to a nice 3.6-3.8 its excellent vfm.
.
Also, of what i think(which i might tell u is very rarely.)Comparing 1055 vs 955 is like comparing athlon 635 vs phenom 555.
Former once are good for multitasking, while later are good for gaming.
.
Go easy on me as i still am a ameture here.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 18, 2010)

There's nothing to get mad or shout. Everyone can express their views and there can always be difference of opinion. We should be mature enough to handle such differences properly with proper arguments.

I feel that the configuration I gave is better because op is spending a good amount of money. With that budget it's better to go for something more future proof. As we move forward, we will see more and more multi-threaded apps which will be helped by the higher number of cores.
Also the 1090t has a good stock speed. Even if the op does not overclock, he is getting good performance. 1090t also has the turbo boost feature which can boost the speeds of cores if 3 or lesser cores are being used. Say if only 2 cores are being used, it can push their speed to 3.6 Ghz. (I'm not sure how effectively this works, but it is there).

As far as the gfx card is concerned, HD5850 is a fairly capable card which can be trusted to give good performance for some time to come.

Ultimately it remains the op's choice. We can help him make the best decision, we cannot make the decision for him. I think from these posts he will get enough idea what the difference between your (@toad_frog09) and my configuration is. He may also ask for further clarifications before making a decision. So, let the op reply.


----------



## manoprabhu77 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Thanks guys for your support 

I like to settled down on 

AMD Phenom II x6 1055T
Giagbyte GA-MA880GM-UD2H 
Crosair 2X2GB RAM 
500 GB HDD Seagate 
Gamma Cabinet

can any one suggest any lower cost for SMPS, and also can any suggest any some lower cost Graphics card, even by budget is 50k I like to buy the Graphics card a lower cost version. 

Thanks for you help guys


----------



## Piyush (Sep 21, 2010)

manoprabhu77 said:


> Hi Thanks guys for your support
> 
> I like to settled down on
> 
> ...


for smps part
a 450 W unit is a must for ur rig because u'll add graphix card to it
so Corsair VX 450 W is recommended and available at 3.7k

if u are lucky enough u can get seasonic 520W @ 4k

and VX 550W will be more future proof , available at 4.7k

about the graphic card
u are asking for a low budget card but i'll suggest u to go for at least HD 5770
the best variant of this card is MSI HAWK 5770 @ 9.2k

but u'll be more future proof if u go for GTX 460 1gb ddr5/HD 5850 1gb
which are available at 14k/15k respectively

the lower end version of GTX 460 is available at 12.5k-13k

now choose ur perfect combination 

mine recommendation would be

VX 450W and GTX 460


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 21, 2010)

baba ji zotac gtx460 1gb is available @ 12.5k now not 14k


----------



## pegasus (Sep 21, 2010)

I have not read all posts carefully as there are senior people actively posting their suggestions. 

But to add to what all said-
I strongly suggest/request buying a good quality PSU with 2x PCIe power connectors native if buying a graphics cards that needs 2.
eg. if i am buying GTX460, i will get/use at least VX550 (or higher as per budget/preference)


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 21, 2010)

But when budget permits why do you want something lower? have you decided to lower your budget or want some more components in the same price?
GTX460 is a good card and you can go for it. Then VX450 would be enough. Will bring down the total cost by about 5k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 21, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> But when budget permits why do you want something lower? have you decided to lower your budget or want some more components in the same price?
> GTX460 is a good card and you can go for it. Then VX450 would be enough. Will bring down the total cost by about 5k



which lower components are you saying???


----------



## manoprabhu77 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi
     I will go for Crosair Vx450 itself, if available I will go for seasonic 500w or I will stay with Crosair Vx 450. 

Today I frnd told that Gigabyte 880GM-UD2H IS having some memory problem   and he suggested me to go for 

MSI 880GMA-E45 or 890GXM-G65 

is there any one faced this issue in gigabyte board 

and also what abt the MSI 880GMA or 890GXM is it good 

is any one faced any memory or any other problems on this MSI motherboard. 

and which is best MSI 880GMA or MSI 890GXM I looked that 890GXM is cost 7k and what is price of 880GXM 

or I can straight way go for Gigabyte 880GM-UD2H itself


----------



## toad_frog09 (Sep 21, 2010)

manoprabhu77 said:


> Hi Thanks guys for your support
> 
> I like to settled down on
> 
> ...



.
.
Eh...your rig is not balanced for gaming if thats what you want.


----------



## manoprabhu77 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi 

I need a rig that is both for programming and gaming 

tell me the balanced rig for these both


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 21, 2010)

i have that giga 880gm ud2h and is trouble less. giga makes one of the best mobos.

for the rig look at - 

Intel Core i7 950 @ 15k (best for both the requirements, beats anything in its competition)
MSI X58 Pro-E @ 10k
2 * 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 5k
Zotac GTX460 1GB @ 12.5k (no need to spend another 3.5k on HD5850, you will get no gains)
WD 500GB blue @ 2k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.7k
NZXT GAMMA @ 2k

Total - 50.2k


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 21, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i have that giga 880gm ud2h and is trouble less. giga makes one of the best mobos.



Gigabyte mayn't be no.1 in making motherboard but thankfully doesn't hold top position in creating unique problems. actually Gigabyte board are far less troublesome than Asus or Asrock or some other.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> for the rig look at -
> 
> Intel Core i7 950 @ 15k (best for both the requirements, beats anything in its competition)
> MSI X58 Pro-E @ 10k
> ...



4Gb for now. 2Gb more if needed in future. also unless doing some heavy work, dual ch should work fine.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Sep 21, 2010)

manoprabhu77 said:


> Hi Thanks guys for your support
> 
> I like to settled down on
> 
> ...





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i have that giga 880gm ud2h and is trouble less. giga makes one of the best mobos.
> 
> for the rig look at -
> 
> ...



.
.
My views.
1st. 15k for CPU [Gaming] is something way over my head.
2nd. So is the same with a 10k motherboard.
3rd. The bolded thing.
.
.
Again, I'd like to remind everyone that my views are biased towards better (or best graphics card as this is but a GAMING RIG.



manoprabhu77 said:


> Hi
> 
> I need a rig that is both for programming and gaming
> 
> tell me the balanced rig for these both



.
.
Programming as in C/C++ etc??
If it is, then dont mind if i say so but all gaming rigs are 'programming' , but all 'programming' rig may not/will not be gaming...
So 'balanced rig' is out of question...isnt it??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 22, 2010)

^^firstly if someone can afford a powerful combo well within his budget, i see no harm in getting it.. secondly i7 950 bests any 6-core alternative from AMD in not only gaming but also any other task you can think of! and why did you highlight the gfx card part. reasons?

also if you say 15k is waste then why many people in this forum have spent on i7s or 1090t? there is a huge performance difference.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 22, 2010)

manoprabhu77 said:


> Hi
> 
> I need a rig that is both for programming and gaming
> 
> tell me the balanced rig for these both



i cant figure out the programming problem of urs..
which language and compiler u'll be using?

and if its C/C++/java....then its nothing like a balanced rig for programming and gaming

if ur rig is able to run games easily then it wont have any problems dealing with the prog. stuff

if u can spend upto 50k ,then the rig mentioned by jassy is good 
but go for i7 950 only if u are a hardcore gamer and so with the gfx card


----------



## manoprabhu77 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi Guys 

    I am will programming on .Net so mainly using (WCF,WPF,Silverlight, any new technolgies comes frm MS). 

I had fixed up my rig 

Amd Phenom II X6 1055T
GA-880GMA-UDH 
500 GB HDD
2X2 GB Crosair DDR3
Crosair Vx450 
Gamma Cabinet 

as for us the the gfx card I will buy by another 1 or 2 months 

I am just casual gamer not just hardcorde games mainly I will play racing games. 

I will go for some version by a price tag of 10k to 15k (will buy only after 1 or 2 months)

Thank you guys for your all help


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 22, 2010)

1050T mayn't be best gaming proccy but @ 2.8Ghz with 6 cores, its a good overall processor. one may loose 5-10 FPS depending on games but still 1050T can't be declared as a bad choice. OP can go with this processor.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 22, 2010)

It's 1055t. BTW, AMD has launched Phenom II X6 1075t @ 3.0 Ghz. Hope it's available soon. Also, Athlon II X4 645 @ 3.1 Ghz has been released.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Sep 24, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^^firstly if someone can afford a powerful combo well within his budget, i see no harm in getting it.. secondly i7 950 bests any 6-core alternative from AMD in not only gaming but also any other task you can think of! and why did you highlight the gfx card part. reasons?
> 
> also if you say 15k is waste then why many people in this forum have spent on i7s or 1090t? there is a huge performance difference.




First of all, I apologize for starting up a old thread.
I'l be quick.
950 is anytime a go when comapring with 1090.
Phenom X4 is no match.
But my question is what is good for *gaming* (for next one year atleast) :
950 (15.5) + nvidia 460 (13) = 28.5
*OR*
955 (8) + amd 5870 (22) = 30
???
.
I know I am really being naive here, as ofcourse I am shamelessly questioning your config when you are but more experienced and intillengent for least i can say. But its really hard to let my curosity in. 
As for the bolded thing. My deepest apologise.
I checked out bencharkmarks. And you are right as always.
I was confused as i thought 2.5k difference (between 5850 & 460) with 5-8 increment in FPS, was worth. But obviously, it isnt as it is clear with the comparision between 5770 and 460, which too have a 2.5 k difference in it.
.
.
Also my deepest regards for providing fail-proof and best of advices on TDF.
.

.
Keep up the good work sire.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 25, 2010)

thanks..we are free to question each other as this only yields better results for the op. it depends, some games and settings are cpu dependent while most are heavily GPU dependent. also hd5870 will will yield better results at higher resolutions. moreover the diff in hd5850 and gtx460 is 6-7fps and in few games gtx460 is also ahead. also hd5850 was becoming out of his budget if he went with i7, so suggested him gtx460. as the hd5850 casts around 15.8k. the diff is 3.5k almost.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 25, 2010)

HD5870 comes into play for mainly FULL HD gaming + turning on all the eye candy. yes you'll lose out some FPS as X4 955 not as fast as the i5 7**. but HD5850 which is a bit slower coupled with a i5 750/760 will yield slower result, if you game on Full HD & try run games as Metro2033.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 25, 2010)

*Mod edit:* 

Pulkit, please continue here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/132121-pc-config-45k.html


----------



## Neeraj Sahai (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi
Instead of going for Corsair Kit of 2gbX2, it is better to go for 4gb Corsair 1600mhz. Single Dimm.  Difficult to source it, you will find it at www.bwindia.net rest of the suggestions on this page are good.  Go for it.

Bye



manoprabhu77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I like to buy a PC soon, can any one help me on this
> 
> ...


----------



## kbharathb (Nov 10, 2010)

This is what I would recommend about your new desktop. Only suggestions, you don't have to change anything if you don't want to.

* Intel CPU is good, next step would be Quad Core, and looking for 3GHz or higher, but the price might become too expensive.

* 4 GB RAM is great, but remember if you run Microsoft Windows you will need their 64-bit version to access more than 3 GB, there are some affordable "media PC" configurations from HP that have 6GB.

* Intel motherboard, would like to know the bus speed and all of the capabilities that come with it, sometimes it's nice to have built-in wireless and options for future expansion.

* 256 DDR3 video card, today the 1GB video cards are affordable, if you need crisp graphics for games or editing movies I would suggest more.

* 320 GB HDD, someone else already mentioned the speed should be 7200 rpm, but if you need fast read times and more throughput consider using SCSI and speeds of 10k or 15k, then buy more than one to use for your own RAID array.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 11, 2010)

Omg is this thread still alive.
Feels like just ystd i started annoying people and now i am steven jobs.


----------



## manoprabhu77 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi,
      Finally I got my PC with the below configuration in SP Road, Bangalore. 

AMD Phenom II 1075t @ 9.7k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k
G.skill 3 * 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 4.5k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.8k
Seasonic S12II 520W @4k
NZXT GAMMA @ 2k
Acer 20 inch Monitor @6.7K

As far as the graphics card I am still confused.

is The Sapphire HD6850 is good for some decent gaming and also at the same time  my PSU supports this card??

can any one help me out on this if possible tell me the price 

thanks guys for all to your support


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 26, 2010)

6850 is good..it competes well with GTX 460 1GB...regarding the PSU...seasonic is one of the best brands of PSU(SO i've read) and urs is 520W..it will work...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 26, 2010)

HD 6850 can play almost every game at high.


----------



## abirthedevil (Nov 26, 2010)

Sapphire HD6850 sells for 11.5k online and is a very good card in terms of price performance ratio, it competes well with the GTX460 1gb which sells for 1.5-2k more all reviews i have read point to the fact that its a good card check out the following review it might helphttp://www.pureoverclock.com/review.php?id=1107&page=1 and the PSU, it should be able to handle the 6850 easily


----------



## Neeraj Sahai (Mar 1, 2011)

toad_frog09 said:


> Omg is this thread still alive.
> Feels like just ystd i started annoying people and now i am steven jobs.


 
omg omg omg !!!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 1, 2011)

You bumped a 3 month thread just to say omg.

OMG


----------

